# Rideing Bailey!



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

here are some pics of my lesson on Bailey and a video 


















































and the vid
Facebook


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

May I ask why you have the reins running through the bit and attached to the breastcollar?


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

because the horses owner didnt want Bailey to throw her head up and hit me in the face she said it was like draw reins


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Personal opinion, but this horse should be worked with softness or find whatever pain is causing her to throw her head, instead of covering it up with a tiedown/martingale.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i also forgot to bring my tie down with me and my reins so baileys owner just made do with what we had


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please, please don't do that... 
1) Draw reins *must* be used by experienced hands only
2) Draw reins *must* be used IN CONJUNCTION WITH regular reins - NEVER ever ever alone
3) Draw reins should *NEVER* be used on a curb bit.. ever.

If you don't have the proper equipment, please *please* don't just "make due" with what you have - especially in such a manner..


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> Personal opinion, but this horse should be worked with softness or find whatever pain is causing her to throw her head, instead of covering it up with a tiedown/martingale.


she doesnt do it out of pain.. but she doesnt like it if u use the reins first then ask with leg... nd shes not ridden as often as she should.. she only threw her head if i did something wrong and it was my fault because she wasnt understanding what i was asking or if i was pulling on her insted of asking with my leg... over all tho shes realy awsome shes taught 4 year old kids to ride


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please, please don't do that...
> 1) Draw reins *must* be used by experienced hands only
> 2) Draw reins *must* be used IN CONJUNCTION WITH regular reins - NEVER ever ever alone
> 3) Draw reins should *NEVER* be used on a curb bit.. ever.
> ...


i didnt tack the horse up honest it was her owner. it was the horses owner who was giving me the lesson nd takein the pictures... nd the bit it wasnt a curb


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

It may not be a curb, but it looks shanked, which has the same leverage as a curb. We don't mean to hound ya', just worried about the comfort of the horse, because a comfortable horse is a comfortable rider.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The bit looks like a curb to me. Remember, many curbs have jointed mouthpieces. The bit you're using has shanks and leverage, so we call it a curb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

this is the type of bit we where useing but the one i was useing had a weird ring in the middle insted of a roller
Google Image Result for http://images.greenhawk.com/Gallery/Greenhawk_BIW1237.jpg


----------



## JessiJeffery (Dec 12, 2012)

To everyone posting on this page, I have known this horse(and its owner) for 15 years. The mare tosses her head as a bad habit. She always has done it, never out of pain. She has been tested for everything, has no ill fitting tack or pain of any kind. She just simply tosses her head... I realize making make shift draw reins and attaching them to a breast plate is not the best thing to do, but for the 20 minutes that she was ridden... I'm sure it would not matter. AND FYI, that bit is a snaffle with a short shank. It is not a curb, we do not ever use them. So know all the facts before you sit here complaining to a green rider that had no fault in tacking the horse up. Her owner is at fault but like I said, the horse was ridden walk/jog for 20 MINUTES PEOPLE. Get over it, go pick on someone else now.


----------



## JessiJeffery (Dec 12, 2012)

And PS Kailie, you look awesome in these pics!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

lol i didnt feel awsome


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

All I was doing was informing, not picking on anyone.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, but snaffles don't have shanks. If they have shanks, they are no longer a snaffle. A snaffle is a bit that uses direct pressure, while a bit with shanks uses leverage instead, and are called a curb bit. Curb bits can have broken mouthpieces, as equiniphile said. 

Or so I believe...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

JessiJeffery said:


> To everyone posting on this page, I have known this horse(and its owner) for 15 years. The mare tosses her head as a bad habit. She always has done it, never out of pain. She has been tested for everything, has no ill fitting tack or pain of any kind. She just simply tosses her head... I realize making make shift draw reins and attaching them to a breast plate is not the best thing to do, but for the 20 minutes that she was ridden... I'm sure it would not matter. AND FYI, that bit is a* snaffle with a short shank.** It is not a curb, we do not ever use them.* So know all the facts before you sit here complaining to a green rider that had no fault in tacking the horse up. Her owner is at fault but like I said, the horse was ridden walk/jog for 20 MINUTES PEOPLE. Get over it, go pick on someone else now.


No such thing. Snaffles have 1:1 pressure ratio. Adding any leverage changes that ratio, thus is not a snaffle.
Unfortunately, tack companies mislabel shank bits as "snaffles" to make it seem like a mild bit. 

I'm not jumping on anyone, though I do go "eep!!!!" when I see dangerous/bad training practices shown, and hope to educate people.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

JessiJeffery said:


> To everyone posting on this page, I have known this horse(and its owner) for 15 years. The mare tosses her head as a bad habit. She always has done it, never out of pain. She has been tested for everything, has no ill fitting tack or pain of any kind. She just simply tosses her head... I realize making make shift draw reins and attaching them to a breast plate is not the best thing to do, but for the 20 minutes that she was ridden... I'm sure it would not matter. AND FYI, that bit is a snaffle with a short shank. It is not a curb, we do not ever use them. So know all the facts before you sit here complaining to a green rider that had no fault in tacking the horse up. Her owner is at fault but like I said, the horse was ridden walk/jog for 20 MINUTES PEOPLE. *Get over it, go pick on someone else now*.


There is not a single post in this thread where someone is picking on the OP. Every post has been informative and approached very professionally.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i understand that you guys are informing me.. and thank you i will remember that when i get my own horse.. but i really didnt post the pics expecting it to go into arguing or whatever :{ its actually makeing me really sad cuz im really trying hard to get past some very bad coaching that i had two years ago that made me hate rideing and so scared to trot that i ended up bawling because i had a panic attack its taken me a year and a bit to start feeling comfortable


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am glad you're back in the saddle and facing your fears  However, I do suggest working with a trainer that can get you back in the saddle safely and properly. Imperative when working with such powerful creatures. 
Best of luck getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

this horse is actually made me like trotting again nd was great on my first ride on her when we went onto the road past cars... i trust this horse and her owner


----------

